# [BOUNTY] Appradio App MOD for Pioneer Appradio 2 $600 SO FAR!



## MKVFTW (May 30, 2012)

I hope this is ok being my first post and all. But here is a bounty cross posted from xda. Id like to get this out there to unlock the true potential of this device. It could be a nice little payday for someone if they figure it out.

Original Thread:

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1622795

This thread will be the bounty thread for the willing developer to MOD the app for the new Pioneer Appradio 2

To collect the bounty discussed in this thread the Developer must modify the Appradio Android Application or create a new application to allow Full touch control of the Display Mirroring. Currently the Appradio 2 accepts HDMI input via mini-hdmi or MHL.

Donations to the bounty:

MKVFTW (xda) = $100
artnsx (avic411) = $100
uribees (xda) = $25
franklin270h (xda) = $100
xavenged (xda) = $100
outcastrc (xda) = $25
baldcyclops (xda) = $25
beestee (xda) = $25
shaxs (xda) = $100 

Please share the thread and get the word out!

---------Original Thread---------
I recently picked up an Appradio 2 from Pioneer. The premise is good but the excecution is poor IMO. 

The app seems overly complicated and quite frankly pisses me off the more i use it.

Now what i would like to know is if the app can be modified to just offer control of the MHL mirror. That would be ideal for me. At points within the app it allows you to control the screen via the touch screen on the appradio 2. Then at certain places it doesn't allow any touch or only touch portions of the screen.

I have very minimal knowledge of programming for android so i cannot tackle it myself. Im also willing to start a bounty for this as well if someone shows some interest.

Here is the apk: Link


----------

